# 2 trips, 1 report



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

took last week off to fish. got a buddy in from Va... hit ponce deleon last monday, loaded the livewell throwin spinnerbaits. sorry, no pics that day.. hit blackwater thursday chasin bass, ended up with 6 hawg pickerel on spinnerbaits in cooper basin! Ron


----------



## fishingphil (Jul 26, 2010)

Are pickerel good eating ?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice!! 

If you can find them, they are fun to catch. Not really that good eating since they are so slim and bony.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

i've heard they're excellent. just really boney.. never tried em.. released the ones we caught.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

did you weigh them? state recod isn't much.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have eaten two jacks in the past month or so. Learned how to clean them on YouTube Just go to youtube and search how to fillet or how to clean a chain pickerel. They are pretty good and I will clean and eat more, but I prefer bream. Have discarded jacks all my life until this year when I decided to give them a try in the skillet.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Florida state record is 5lbs 12oz. World record is 9lbs 6oz (Homerville, Georgia). Fry them and they are VERY good to eat. Never had them cooked any other way.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

*recipe*

Never tried them but from all the ones I caught, this seems like the best recipe I have ever heard:thumbup:. 


fillet fish but leave the skin on, wash the meat side thoroughly, brush on some olive oil and then add salt & pepper, lemon juice and wedges, and place meat side down on a soaked cedar plank...place on hot grill that's at 450deg. for 15 mins..remove from grill throw away the fish and eat the plank!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

DANG, that is a stud jackfish. I bet it was a great fight.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

FishingMedic said:


> Never tried them but from all the ones I caught, this seems like the best recipe I have ever heard:thumbup:.
> 
> 
> fillet fish but leave the skin on, wash the meat side thoroughly, brush on some olive oil and then add salt & pepper, lemon juice and wedges, and place meat side down on a soaked cedar plank...place on hot grill that's at 450deg. for 15 mins..remove from grill throw away the fish and eat the plank!!


LOL too funny!!!:thumbup:


----------

